# Pro Tour Vanes



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just wanted to see what those of you that shoot the X10 Pro Tours are using for vanes. I've been using Bohning vanes for most of my stuff but I think Mini Blazers may be a bit much for the X10 shafts. I can't imagine that they need a vane that is as thick as the shaft is.:wink:

But you never know.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm using Vane-Tec Vmaxx Fita 1.75


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Best vane in the industry, by that i mean the 187 shield cut Flex Fletch vane!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

FitaX10 said:


> Best vane in the industry, by that i mean the 187 shield cut Flex Fletch vane!!


x2:darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> x2:darkbeer:


x3 If you have to use a bohning product, the 1.5 or 1.75" shield cut x-vanes will work, but they're heavier and not as durable as the flex fletch...

I've got some blue ones left over you could try if you like...

I didn't like the vanetec, AAE or Fusion offerings at all

The Easton Diamond vanes are OK too...

Your Chewie colors are showing spoon...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Just wanted to see what those of you that shoot the X10 Pro Tours are using for vanes. I've been using Bohning vanes for most of my stuff but I think Mini Blazers may be a bit much for the X10 shafts. I can't imagine that they need a vane that is as thick as the shaft is.:wink:
> 
> But you never know.


If you put blazers on those things I will make sure that the arrows get bent up  

FF 187s my man are the way to go


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> x2:darkbeer:


X4 :wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

X5:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> x3 If you have to use a bohning product, the 1.5 or 1.75" shield cut x-vanes will work, but they're heavier and not as durable as the flex fletch...
> 
> I've got some blue ones left over you could try if you like...
> 
> ...


I may get some from you next time we are in the same place. They have Vanetec FITAs on them now. Wasn't looking for a deal but when one jumps on you like this one, it's kinda hard to pass on.

BTW, I can afford to just throw away everything I have and start over you know. Gotta try and recycle when I can.:wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Any of you tried the new Fusion 1.5's? I'm hearing good things from some around here. I'm going to try them on some Nanoforce I just bought..


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

FF187 here as well.

>>------>


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

FitaX10 said:


> Best vane in the industry, by that i mean the 187 shield cut Flex Fletch vane!!


Just like FitaX10 said 187's


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the AAE Max Target 2" shield cut vanes. Want to try the Flex-Fletch 187's but don't like how they are packaged in back of 36. Seems all other makers sell them 50 or 100.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I may get some from you next time we are in the same place. They have Vanetec FITAs on them now. Wasn't looking for a deal but when one jumps on you like this one, it's kinda hard to pass on.
> 
> BTW, I can afford to just throw away everything I have and start over you know. Gotta try and recycle when I can.:wink:


Dude...$10...really...

Just break down and buy some FF187's...(2210006- 9.49/pack)...

You're not a chewie anymore, and there is a reason the overwhelming majority of folks are telling you to use FF187s...Just a quick Tally:

FF187s- 8 votes
AAE Max target 2"- 1 vote
Vanetec v-max FITA 1.75- 1 vote

Sense the trend yet??? I'll not be out at a shoot for a few weeks at least. Remind me before the extravaganza and I'll bring what I have left...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Dude...$10...really...
> 
> Just break down and buy some FF187's...(2210006- 9.49/pack)...
> 
> ...


Man I just spent $100 on two dozen (well 23) of these things and now you want me to drop more coin to shoot the "correct" fletchings?? A guy can't catch a break around here.:chortle:


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Flex Fletch 187. On my 420 X-10 Pro Tours


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Man I just spent $100 on two dozen (well 23) of these things and now you want me to drop more coin to shoot the "correct" fletchings?? A guy can't catch a break around here.:chortle:


$100 on 2 dozen:mg: now that's a smoking deal...unless they're all bent...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> $100 on 2 dozen:mg: now that's a smoking deal...unless they're all bent...


Well there was a little other trading going on but I still stole these things. Out of the 23, I think 3 or 4 had a small wobble when I spun them. The rest were as true as I've ever seen an arrow.


----------



## PA Dutch (Jan 27, 2003)

*Vanetec, yep*



str8arrow said:


> I'm using Vane-Tec Vmaxx Fita 1.75


x2. Like them better than FF.


----------



## Just x's (Aug 7, 2007)

Easton Tite Flight 200 on my Navs and 420 ProTours


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

x7 



FitaX10 said:


> Best vane in the industry, by that i mean the 187 shield cut Flex Fletch vane!!


----------

